# Hit the Rifle before the crowds w/ pix



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Got up to the Rifle State park and fished tuesday til friday morning. Was going back and forth between throwing streamers and hardware. Had a blast and beat the crowds!! Question- I'm sure others have done this before me but I've never seen another trout fisherman doing it so I have to ask. I designed a 'harness' to tug my kayak behind me as I fish upstream. When it's time to stop fishing, I simply jump in my yak and paddle back to my car enjoying the scenery. I can cover a lot more water this way, not having to walk back downstream (1 hour upstream = 10 min paddle). I would like to patent and sell this harness, any suggestions? I couldn't believe the traffic on 75 as I was heading south back to Detroit yesterday- 40 mi+ of bumper to bumper! Is it really worth that? Had to keep my first trout in years after he swallowed my single hook streamer to the gills- felt pretty bad. Had no problem butterflying him out and putting him on the grill though. Eat what ya kill was the motto in my house growing up. 

Enjoy the 4th!!

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Some beautiful fish there! Congrats!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

GREAT photos Hully, and beautiful trout. Looks like a couple are possible small lake-runs; awfully silvery. I agree on the traffic, it was a pain just driving from the store back to my house in Gaylord yesterday.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> GREAT photos Hully, and beautiful trout. Looks like a couple are possible small lake-runs; awfully silvery. I agree on the traffic, it was a pain just driving from the store back to my house in Gaylord yesterday.


 
I put 'LRB?' as the title for the large 18", but it didn't show on the post. I thought the same, looks way too silvery and was a football.

Thanks again,

Hully


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome fish looks like you had a ton of fun I wanna get out now

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a great story and pics  don't feel too bad about keeping one for the grill but catch and release is cool too, I practice that and catch and grill, only takes one or two smaller trout with taters for me. That is whats great about the rifle,it has no dams whats in the lake can be in the Rifle, have caught some impressive brookies the last 3 or 4 years also seen some 30 plus inch carp and pike, have tried to hook up with the carp but they are extremely spooky but sure look like they could give ya a ride :lol: I really enjoyed your report, dang gotta go fishing and I live up here no more excuses, Hully you did it to me, after the holiday I am headed out to my fish camp it's on the rifle north of the pipeline for a little quiet time


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

what great pic's....thank's for your report....what a joy it is when you can fish mid week and miss all the people action.....nothing like having the river to yourself.


----------



## RMR (Aug 5, 2003)

Great looking fish. Looks like I have to learn how to swing the streamers.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> what great pic's....thank's for your report....what a joy it is when you can fish mid week and miss all the people action.....nothing like having the river to yourself.


I put in at Peters road wednesday morning and went upstream tugging my yak. I was very surprised when about 4 hours in, I ran into an older gentleman chucking worms into deeper holes. I pray that my body holds up that well, so I can still be doing this in my 60s! After 4 days of mornings at 4:30am and evening trips finishing at dark, I'm not leaving my couch today- I'm beat! When I ran into him during my paddle back to my car, he was in great spirits, chuckling about landing a few 15"+ fish!! Other than that one angler, I never saw another soul during those days. That's what it's all about 

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

RMR said:


> Great looking fish. Looks like I have to learn how to swing the streamers.


I just started flyfishing a few years ago. It is very 'satisfying' to make one of these 'photo-sensitive' fish, leave its cover in bright blue skies, to give chase to your streamer, cuz you've completely fooled it; an easy meal, trying to get away in a hurry. It makes your heart race when you make that great cast, strip it back just right, and see that 'shape' fly out of the shadows and hammer your streamer. It can also make your heart sink, when that HUGE, "Biggest Brown of the Year", just pulls up 2 inches short, cuz he knows something 'just ain't right', you miss a good strip, or you completely gaff on the hook set. As you probably can tell, I never landed or got a great hook set on the dozen or so 20"+ fish I saw during those days. The epic giant (25" plus) I did tie into was on my spinning rod (when I got tired or bored, I switched over), but the fight lasted 2.3 seconds, when he took me straight back into the logjam he came screaming out from. Oh well, that's the way it goes. I was master of the 12" fish, but servant to anything over 20" :lol:

Give streamers a whirl,

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

feedinggrounds said:


> That is a great story and pics  don't feel too bad about keeping one for the grill but catch and release is cool too, I practice that and catch and grill, only takes one or two smaller trout with taters for me. That is whats great about the rifle,it has no dams whats in the lake can be in the Rifle, have caught some impressive brookies the last 3 or 4 years also seen some 30 plus inch carp and pike, have tried to hook up with the carp but they are extremely spooky but sure look like they could give ya a ride :lol: I really enjoyed your report, dang gotta go fishing and I live up here no more excuses, Hully you did it to me, after the holiday I am headed out to my fish camp it's on the rifle north of the pipeline for a little quiet time


Do it and have a great time. Life's too short and our bodies just don't last forever :lol: Now I know why people like to lake fish on a boat- 1/10th the effort and you get to take a mess of gills home almost every time out!!

Hully


----------



## miatlantic (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi - I just joined because nobody seemed to notice that the silver fish are Atlantic Salmon. The X marks are the dead giveaway.

They planted a bunch in the Whitney Drain some years ago. It is good to see that they are spreading (since they eat gobies, unlike the Chinook).

Excellent post!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Great pics of some beautiful fish! Nice job. Gotta love that river. Oh year, the harness idea.....a safety harness for hunting from a tree works great for that or pulling a sled in winter.



miatlantic said:


> Hi - I just joined because nobody seemed to notice that the silver fish are Atlantic Salmon. The X marks are the dead giveaway.
> 
> They planted a bunch in the Whitney Drain some years ago. It is good to see that they are spreading (since they eat gobies, unlike the Chinook).
> 
> Excellent post!


The are similar, and related. But those are lake run browns. Tails are flat,not forked, and lower jaw gives it away also. Nice fish though no doubt. Would be nice if Atlantics were planted and ran the rifle to take up the slack for the kings.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Those pix of that silvery big girl? and the bottom two of the first group are the only 'doubles' of any of the fish pix I posted- the silver one is the same fish. I knew that the Rifle got a nice run of LRB in the Fall, and it was great to catch and release one. Hope she grows into a giant 

Hully


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

is it just me, or has someone posted a pic of that fish with only half a gill plate before?? just seems really familiar. ould just be a coincidence too.:16suspect

nice fish by the way. i'm totally jealous


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

vampile said:


> is it just me, or has someone posted a pic of that fish with only half a gill plate before?? just seems really familiar. ould just be a coincidence too.:16suspect
> 
> nice fish by the way. i'm totally jealous


I remember that pix also on the forum. In fact I thought that when I took him off the hook. Plus I caught it's twin in a section of river 5 miles down stream the next day. Must be some kind of weird deformity that browns get.

Hully


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Your idea probably would not be patentable. However, you probably could still sell them. A lot of people in the 'silent sports' community will spend 3x as much for something local as opposed to going to a big box store and buying something similar but lower quality. Especially if it looks high-tech eco -chique.


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

Great pics! I love fishing the rifle, and I also usually fish around the area you mentioned. If you don't mind me asking, what time of the day were you out. PM me if you don't want to post. Thanks!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

seazofcheeze said:


> Great pics! I love fishing the rifle, and I also usually fish around the area you mentioned. If you don't mind me asking, what time of the day were you out. PM me if you don't want to post. Thanks!


I was on the stream every morning til about 1pm and every evening til dark

Hully


----------

